

Organizational thinking: Why Dyson does it differently - miraj
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/careers/leadership-lab/organizational-thinking-why-dyson-does-it-differently/article26014150/

======
bsbechtel
>He was an intuitive engineer who amazingly got things right the first time,
and had extraordinary foresight.

This phrase says everything about Dyson and their organization. IMHO, being
able to identify, recruit, and empower these types of people (note: not just
engineers) early on in their careers will grow your co far beyond what any
other single variable will.

~~~
nextos
Did they? I'm under the impression that most vacuum geeks prefer Miele. Till
recently, Dysons weren't even sealed, so they leaked quite a bit of dust.

They are OK machines. I own one. Mieles are much better built and do a better
cleaning job overall. Same applies to old Nilfisk models. Newer or flashier is
not equal to better, always.

They outsource production to China, which doesn't seem to give them the same
quality as Miele or old Nilfisks (made in Denmark).

~~~
MomomomoNG
I owned one. Fell for the hype and run with it for 10years. Now have a
Siemens, much much better (better cleaning, less noise, third the price). If I
could afford one, would by a Vorwerk like my parents have. But >$1000 is too
much for me.

In retrospect the Dyson was not very good, a pain to clean, leaky, loud.

~~~
nextos
Are you in the US? If so, for some reason Miele and Nilfisk are incredibly
expensive over there. They are cheap in Europe, but you cannot import due to
voltage differences sadly.

------
dtf
What's the HN opinion on Dyson? Good engineering or good marketing?

~~~
ryandvm
They suck.

